# Bolt + Netflix Issues



## tcarter612 (Nov 28, 2015)

Anyone else get this error on their bolt?

"We're having trouble playing this title. Please try again later or select another title."

Everything Works fine after a power cycle or connect to Tivo network, when you come back the next day the error shows up no matter what.

Help, never had a Netflix issue with any device until I bought these Tivo Bolts. BTW is happens on both of my Bolts so not a specific hardware issue.

Thanks.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Sorry, no idea but I can tell you Netflix works fine on our Bolt. Use it all the time.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

I've occasionally seen that message from Netflix, sometimes after watching half a show. I believe it is a Netflix issue that has nothing to do with your equipment.


----------



## tcarter612 (Nov 28, 2015)

Odd, do you have your Bolts connected to a 4K television?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just got my first 4K set this morning. My Bolt has been working with the 4K set well. It's streaming the 4K Netflix encodes. Not they just need to get 4K streaming enabled with Amazon and Vudu and I'll be set.


----------

